# Exporting a dog from Japan



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

Unfortunately I'm shortly leaving Japan and will be heading back to Singapore. Anyone used a Pet Moving company to move their dog from Japan and got any recommendations they could pass on?

Thanks in advance.


----------

